# [INOCENTE]EU-subsidized infrastructure could soon be off-limits to British citizens



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

¡INOCENTE! British citizens are NOT being banned from EU facilities.


Monday 28th December 2020 | JOE THOKER ¡INOCENTE! ¡INOCENTE! Did you fall for it? Or did you see through our little joke? Did our guest reporter Joe Thoker - The Joker - convince you that




www.javeamigos.com







> Hidden within the reams of this lengthy tome are repercussions for those Brits who have chosen to live in an EU country, for it seems that almost anything subsidized by the European Union could be off-limits to British citizens from January 1st 2021, including, but not limited to, any infrastructure that has been funded by Brussels such as sports complexes, cultural centres and other elements such as bridges and car parks.
> 
> In the case of Xàbia, this could mean that sports facilities subsidized by the EU, such as the proposed municipal swimming pool, the new sports complex in Freginal and even licences for sports fishing in EU waters, could be off-limits to British citizens, or at least subject to a usage fee to reflect use by a non-EU citizen. The limitation could also apply to the new auditorium, the Central Cinema renovation, and even use of the new access ramp in the port.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been to many museums, galleries, historic monuments etc where entrance is free on production of an EU passport - I guess this is the reason.

I very much doubt these places will become "off limits" to British citizens but they will now have to pay. Often there is a greatly reduced fee for pensioners so it's worth carrying some ID that proves your age, or getting a free discount card such as the Tarjeta 65 in Andalucia for the over-65s.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry if this is slightly off topic, but has anyone heard whether the Tarjeta 65 in Andalucia is likely to be subject to change now that the Spanish state retirement age is increasing to 66 from January 2021?

I agree with Alcalaina, I think the only change in access to European funded facilities will be that UK citizens may not be eligible for discounts/free entry.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry if this is slightly off topic, but has anyone heard whether the Tarjeta 65 in Andalucia is likely to be subject to change now that the Spanish state retirement age is increasing to 66 from January 2021?


I doubt it. Apart from having to reprint everything and replace 65 with 66, it isn't means-tested.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ahem... check the date, people


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> ahem... check the date, people


Inocentes!


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> ¡INOCENTE! British citizens are NOT being banned from EU facilities.
> 
> 
> Monday 28th December 2020 | JOE THOKER ¡INOCENTE! ¡INOCENTE! Did you fall for it? Or did you see through our little joke? Did our guest reporter Joe Thoker - The Joker - convince you that
> ...


Cannot be applied to residents. Illegal under EU law.
Perhaps it’s Spain’s new tourist marketing plan. Seems they will never be satisfied until they have bankrupted the industry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Cannot be applied to residents. Illegal under EU law.
> Perhaps it’s Spain’s new tourist marketing plan. Seems they will never be satisfied until they have bankrupted the industry.


check the date...


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> check the date...


Today is the Day of the Holy Innocents to commemorate the death of the children who were murdered by Herod. In the middle ages, it became festival where unacceptable behavior was allowed. It is Spain´s equivalent of April Fool´s Day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> check the date...


And you did give a clue in the title of the thread!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And you did give a clue in the title of the thread!


I edited the INOCENTE in a little while ago.


Can't decide if the regulars were fooled, or if they were playing along!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

We've all seen how easily people can be fooled, it's called Brexit!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> I edited the INOCENTE in a little while ago.
> 
> 
> Can't decide if the regulars were fooled, or if they were playing along!


I confess I was fooled. It is exactly the sort of nonsense seen in certain English language publications on the CDS all the time!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I confess I was fooled. It is exactly the sort of nonsense seen in certain English language publications on the CDS all the time!


lol

I was taken in for a moment, too. Then I remembered the date! 


It was written by a friend of mine & he says that it was a real challenge this year, for exactly the reason you believed it!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> lol
> 
> I was taken in for a moment, too. Then I remembered the date!
> 
> ...


I was reminded early that day of Inocentes, my 9 year old god-daughter called at 915am to play a trick on me!


----------

